# William Cooper



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2007)

William Cooper, English Puritan (dates unsure), was ejected for nonconformity in 1662. He contributed several of the Cripplegate Sermons, including _Why All Should Be Thankful_ and _How Can We Give Thanks in Everything?_. He also wrote the annotations on Daniel in Matthew Poole's Annotations.


----------

